# Hough h-30b loader advice please



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys im looking at a Hough h-30 loader it's 4x4 and has a 81.5 international inline 6 cyl gas unknown on the year and hours as of now but I know it's a older loader has anyone used one how are they looking to use a 10 maybe 12 foot push box with it and how is it getting parts for? Thanks for any advice


----------



## PAPS Landscpe (Feb 28, 2006)

We have an H90 Hough and we run a 16ft pusher with ease. I would think a 12 or 14 would be tops for the H30


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

H30's are small, especially the gassers. Big difference btw an H30, 60, and 90. I'd say 10' would be perfect, maybe 12' max, but that would be pushing it on larger storms and it would get horse sh!t fuel economy doing so. It is only 81hp and not nearly the torque of a diesel. I'll bet I know the machine you are talking about. Looks like a nice machine for the price. The only reason it's not in my yard is b/c it's a gas model.

HP rating is big. Most wouldn't recomend putting a 12'-14' box on an 85hp skidsteer, and those are turbo diesels.


----------

